# DS #1393: Worms Open Warfare 2 (USA)



## TPi (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2076^^


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 7, 2007)

World of Wormcraft

Oh well, nice to see the US rerease


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 7, 2007)

Already bought mine earlier. Great game.


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 7, 2007)

Great news everybody:

This works with the E version save!

Requires Arm7 fix though...


----------



## Maktub (Sep 7, 2007)

For once (I know it happened before but this is my first time) I wanna LUL at usans


----------



## cubin' (Sep 7, 2007)

any differences in the game at all?


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> any differences in the game at all?


No. Not a bit.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, you still need to patch it on R4? Weak. Where's that firmware...


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 7, 2007)

great game.. there aren't enough campaigns though


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > any differences in the game at all?
> ...



lol.. then im not gettin the US one,


----------



## zi70410 (Sep 7, 2007)

do u still have to patch it?


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(zi70410 @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> do u still have to patch it?



The answer is in the 3rd post


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Great news everybody:
> 
> This works with the E version save!



Cool. Glad to hear it.


----------



## HopOnRocks (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone gotten this game to work on a M3 SD slim yet?
What settings did you use?


----------



## staticfritz (Sep 7, 2007)

So I'm using G6 Lite, Slot 2, and I don't know what to do.  Should I replace the Arm 7, and if I do, is it between (e) and (u)?  Do I need to apply a save file, and where do I find it?

Dammit, why can't G6 update their firmware.  I can't play Megaman Pegasus, Madden 08, Tiger Woods 08...


----------



## guardian_457 (Sep 7, 2007)

how do u patch this for r4? i dunno what firmware to use


----------



## xtreme_power (Sep 7, 2007)

I ain't patchin' nutin'

I hate the R4


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys just need to unpack the rom, replace ARM7.BIN with one from the Japanese rom of Simcity or Hoshigami and repack it. It will work like a charm on the R4.

It doesn't work very good on the M3 though... Does the US version work better?


----------



## Alastair (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(HopOnRocks @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Has anyone gotten this game to work on a M3 SD slim yet?



"Gotten"'s not a word.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HopOnRocks @ Sep 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone gotten this game to work on a M3 SD slim yet?
> ...



Yes it is. It's the past participle of "get".


----------



## mister x (Sep 7, 2007)

the past participle of  get is "got" actually!!


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 7, 2007)

Only in Britain.

In America it's,

get (infinitive)
got (past tense)
gotten (past participle)


----------



## Kurai (Sep 7, 2007)

A+ English lesson
Lets get back on topic,
How do i patch this for the R4?

Edit:
nevermind missed it with the english lesson


----------



## mister x (Sep 7, 2007)

must be some hybridised form of the English Language then, because it most certainly is not Queens English!!

And infact,although you were nearly correct, you should have said "only in Britain and the rest of the World"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or conversely...and more accurately ...

"only in America""


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(mister x @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> must be some hybridised form of the English Language then, because it most certainly is not Queens English!!
> 
> And infact,although you were nearly correct, you should have said "only in Britain and the rest of the World"...
> 
> ...



The Queen is a ho.


----------



## test84 (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(HopOnRocks @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> Has anyone gotten this game to work on a M3 SD slim yet?
> What settings did you use?



did u use ARM7 fix?


----------



## test84 (Sep 7, 2007)

_we are all living in amerika ...
coca cola, sometimes war ..._ -R+


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 7, 2007)

this works fine on my r4


----------



## Alastair (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(mister x @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> must be some hybridised form of the English Language then, because it most certainly is not Queens English!!
> 
> And infact,although you were nearly correct, you should have said "only in Britain and the rest of the World"...
> 
> ...



You're a cool guy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They weren't nearly correct. HeatMan Advance's claiming that there's a word called "gotten".

I'm sick of these Americans who think Britain is England. They're throwing around these terms interchangably when they aren't.
Britain/Great Britain = an island that has 3 countries on it: England, Wales and Scotland
The United Kingdom = England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Island.
It sickens me to hear them saying "ohhhhww, thaaat's a british ak-sennnt".
They only ever say that Australians, New Zealanders, Englishmen and Welsh have British accents - never Scottish.

To the whole world: America is not The United States of America.
America = North + South America

Anyone that thinks something man-made can split a continent (I have a certain canal in mind) needs to re-think their idea of the world because I know of some new continents that'd fall under that condition; "John's back-yard swimming pool's concrete island in the middle" for example (joke).

Back on track, "gotten" is used in America's United States and Canada.

Sorry, I'll go - back on topic.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> this works fine on my r4
> 
> 
> Sweet. With or without ARM7 fix? (Just to make sure)
> ...


Allow me to make a guess. The Suez Canal?


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 7, 2007)

whoops

i forgot to say i used the arm fixXD


----------



## acrocosm (Sep 7, 2007)

i thought ireland was part of uk i just realized thet there's the republic of ireland and northern ireland and that only the latest belongs to the uk o.O ...interesting this explains whay they use euro.

welsh have ...welsh accent and even got their own language that has nothing to do with english at all. And even though i know scotish have english with scotish accent I would normaly think that scotish is just scotish; I would have to pay really goot attention to understand 1/9 of what a person with heavy scotish accent is saying.

i'm not native btw i have only been in uk for 6 years so forgive my ignorance ^^

back on topic (the derailed one) sadly mister x and Alastair are correct in their comments about how american's (us americans) regard the world. Maybe not all of them but it's the majority


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this works fine on my r4
> ...



Panama Canal Was man made.


----------



## fermio100 (Sep 7, 2007)

In fact, gotten IS a word, check that:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/gotten


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mister x @ Sep 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > must be some hybridised form of the English Language then, because it most certainly is not Queens English!!
> ...



Um, I don't have claim that there's a word called "gotten". Just look in any American Dictionary. It's been there for years. Yes, the American Dictionary contains all English and no French or Spanish. When Mexicans come to this country they call it America, when Canadians talk about us they call us Americans. Nobody cares about the trivial details around the word America. We wave American flags, celebrate American traditions and Captain America doesn't need U.S. in front of his name for him to recognized as an American character. I can understand if you're taught different over there, but it's the way our culture is over here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Gotten" is used over this whole continent when a person speaks English. Mister X was right as far as correcting me about the rest of the world. They speak the Queens English which doesn't have "gotten" just like American English doesn't have the letter "u" in the word color and flavor. We learn something new about our world everyday.


----------



## meteora91 (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesnt seem to be working on M3 minisd
something to do with save file, the rom starts up fine however


----------



## Strider (Sep 7, 2007)

For christs sake make a seperate topic for the language discussion already!


----------



## Drayon (Sep 7, 2007)

Not working on my M3 Lite, Have tried several settings and the Arm fix -.-


----------



## DoS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad about Alastair's comment that America includes South America, however, you forgot there's Central America too, besides North and South. That's where Mexico is.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 7, 2007)

just to bring this up again, gotten is a word -__- in America, but thats all i recall


----------



## maduin (Sep 7, 2007)

On my SC Lite, with latest firmware and such, it'll freeze up on the loading screens.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 7, 2007)

Is penis a word in America (South and North as I know many South Americans do speak English), UK, Australia, and my foot? I reckon it is for a fact!

Woot, jazt leernt from teh catz tey wil teech u guize haw 2 speecs popperly, amirite? jezz.






_Edited for CAT_




















_And for the lulz_


----------



## Wishmaster (Sep 7, 2007)

fuck
fucked
fucken

"I have fucken your girlfriend"


----------



## Maktub (Sep 7, 2007)

lol did she enjoy?
This THREAD HAS BEEN HIJACKED!!!!1!!1!1!three!11!!!!!


----------



## nephdj (Sep 7, 2007)

I found the new interface worse then the orginal, despite the better graphics, was so much easier to aim and swap weapon


----------



## mah76 (Sep 7, 2007)

man! still cant get it to work on sc lite, looks like ive gotten a low speed mem card, im gonna have to gotten myself a faster micro sd card! gotten that!


----------



## Stray (Sep 7, 2007)

strange thing is that the only game mode that doesnt freeze is custom game, but only for one round. If I try to do another, it crashes then.


----------



## Drayon (Sep 7, 2007)

So to make this work, I need to buy a new MicroSD card? :S 
Got an M3 Lite, And it freezes -.- Have tried with Arm7


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 7, 2007)

it works perfectly on the G6 Real. I've already killed hundreds of worms!


----------



## Maktub (Sep 7, 2007)

So hey, one weird thing is... what determines the weapons avalaible and the number of rounds on online playing?? Cause I HATE playing with the darn donkeys. It's no fun. Nope...


----------



## amptor (Sep 7, 2007)

wow games are being posted now by the person who raped trashman.. good job guys!


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> wow games are being posted now by the person who raped trashman.. good job guys!



Like a true Latin (like me) would say: "Juat??"


----------



## Maktub (Sep 7, 2007)

What true latin. True latin would say "Quod?" ¬¬


----------



## fightabunny (Sep 8, 2007)

Says something about not being able to find the save file when I boot it up on my M3 Simply....

wtf?


----------



## bobrules (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(fightabunny @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> Says something about not being able to find the save file when I boot it up on my M3 Simply....
> 
> wtf?





nooob


----------



## Miroku (Sep 8, 2007)

i hate those damn donkeys too.. they give u an unlimited amount, i dun understand y they would do that. the buffalo of lies is cool tho.


----------



## leocamilo (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(fightabunny @ Sep 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Says something about not being able to find the save file when I boot it up on my M3 Simply....
> ...




Why noob? This is also happening to me with my R4 and I don't know what to do. I think someone said here that the rom needs to be patched but I don't know how to do it.


----------



## bobrules (Sep 8, 2007)

please read the whole thread before asking questions or use the search button. or you could of searched worms r4


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 8, 2007)

True. That's why you all are called n00bs. Because you ARE one. If you use search, then you would not be called n00b.



EDIT: I believe I mentioned the point in my first post too.


----------



## jink84 (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> True. That's why you all are called n00bs. Because you ARE one. If you use search, then you would not be called n00b.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I believe I mentioned the point in my first post too.








Dude, the kid asked for help and two people had the time to say F OFF.
Lame.

The game is not compatible with the current firmware.  Search for arm.bin


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 8, 2007)

It's not arm.bin, it's Arm7.bin. Oh and I mentioned it in my first post in this thread, which is the THIRD post in the thread. If a noob decides to not read anything and just ask a stupid question already answered a thousand times in the forums, we have the right to do that.

Understand, noob?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm sure you were never a noob pkpro, just a faggot cunt.


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> I'm sure you were never a noob pkpro, just a faggot cunt.


Yes, you're right. I was never a noob. I have tremendous experience before I even come here. So technically, no, I was never a noob.


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Requires Arm7 fix though...


Not if you have a Cyclo DS with the latest firmware!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A little harsh there cubin'?


----------



## leocamilo (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you were never a noob pkpro, just a faggot cunt.
> ...



Too bad you lack good manners, then. And I suggest you read better next time, because I said that I read that someone had said that I needed to patch the rom but I didn't know how to do it.

For the ones who are helping: where can I find this arm7.bin file? And what should I do with it? Again, I use R4 with latest firmware.


----------



## cheatah (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm getting the weirdest crashes in download play mode.  One time someone dropped a sentry gun, and the other DS's screen a sheep came out then the game froze =(


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not surprised. Japanese saves worked in the US versions of Kirby Squeak Squad and even Pokemon Pearl.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Sep 8, 2007)

Works fine for me on Ez5, no patching or updates required. Cept the save list for some.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(jink84 @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> Dude, the kid asked for help and two people had the time to say F OFF.
> Lame.



Yeah, I never fail to be puzzled by why people would rather take the time to flame someone rather than simply answer the question. Or take no time and not respond at all. I imagine it takes more energy to post something unhelpful than to just not say shit at all. Plus, I can't see how flaming someone will encourage better forum etiquette (i.e., to use the search function).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A friendly suggestion would seem to do so much more. But whatever...


----------



## blueskies (Sep 8, 2007)

for anyone still wondering about patching... (from (E) release thread)


QUOTE(ausroller @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> 1. Unpack with dslazy http://l33t.spod.org/ratx/DS/dslazy/dslazy.zip
> 2. Replace existing arm7.bin with http://ds.loathsome.us/files/arm7.bin
> 3. Repack with dslazy
> 4. Enjoy your worms.


flames are lame, don't waste your time.


----------



## mister x (Sep 8, 2007)

Here, here...I second that..
I would prefer a "noob" with grace and manners who asks a Q than a self proclaimed expert who clearly doesnt know as much as he\she thinks ....

maybe the 4 medals he has uner his avatat have gone to his little head...


----------



## TheLoCoRaven (Sep 8, 2007)

so how do you make this work on the G6 lite? i've been out of the DS game for awhile, been burnin wii games. this is the first game that made me wanna pickup the handheld again. I got G6 with v4.6D installed


----------



## fatfrank (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who contributed and helped people make this game work on their flashing devices, i didin't ask for help and read through the whole thread but i do too hate thos arrogant bastards flamming people for no reasons...  *cough* virgin *cough cough* see how stupid i sound?  that'S whta you people sound like calling others noobs.


----------



## Kurumi (Sep 8, 2007)

It keeps freezing for me on my SC Lite... I tried patching it every way shown, i tried updating firmware and SC Program, nothing works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Always freezes at the same place. The loading screen with the worm falling, the one telling you about the strength of the wind and such... unless it takes like...5 hours to load, which i'd doubt...

Can anyone help me with this ? I'd really like to be able to play this.


----------



## dunderhead (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(blueskies @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> for anyone still wondering about patching... (from (E) release thread)
> 
> 
> QUOTE(ausroller @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> ...



thank you for this.


----------



## Alastair (Sep 8, 2007)

acrocosm said:


> i thought ireland was part of uk i just realized thet there's the republic of ireland and northern ireland and that only the latest belongs to the uk o.O ...interesting this explains whay they use euro.



I was about to pounce when I saw your flag. I was shoked to the core. You're forgiven though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wish I was ther einstead of the U.S..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know full well about the different accents and languages of the British Isles, it's just that it infuriates me to hear people refer to English as a British accent. It's not technically incorrect as England is of Britian, but it hurts when you think about the fact that they think Great Britain = England.



The Last Spartan said:


> Panama Canal Was man made.



I hope you're affirming what I said; I argued that the Panama canal does not qualify as a continent splitter because it is man-made.



fermio100 said:


> In fact, gotten IS a word, check that



You're out of your league, American; gotten is not an English word - American English, apparently.



HeatMan Advance said:


> Um, I don't have claim that there's a word called "gotten". Just look in any American Dictionary. It's been there for years. Yes, the American Dictionary contains all English and no French or Spanish. When Mexicans come to this country they call it America, when Canadians talk about us they call us Americans. Nobody cares about the trivial details around the word America. We wave American flags, celebrate American traditions and Captain America doesn't need U.S. in front of his name for him to recognized as an American character. I can understand if you're taught different over there, but it's the way our culture is over here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Over there - I'm living in your country and I experience the ignorance and arrogance first-hand. You do not speak English and your dictionaries are fictional. On the abbreviation of your counry's name; it's exactly the same as your one-eyed view of the British isles. Calling England Britain when Britain is a continent which houses England. See the similarity? I'm a native Australian but I don't refer to my country/continent as "(the only thing worth mentioning in) the southern hemi-sphere". Speaking of that, I dislike when people refer to Australia and New Zealand as a group. Not from a dislike of NZ (which I don't have). It's like when Americans go "vacationing" in "Europe". I'm going to "Europe". Good job, buddy, that's a big place - any country in particular? "Ohhhwww yarrr: Paris, France!"



Strider said:


> For christs sake make a seperate topic for the language discussion already!



Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






DoS said:


> I'm glad about Alastair's comment that America includes South America, however, you forgot there's Central America too, besides North and South. That's where Mexico is.



I don't really subscribe to the Central America theory seeing as people define the divide of "North" and "South America" as the Panamanian canal. The only area that leaves would be a wet place in-between.


----------



## fristi (Sep 8, 2007)

I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 worms


----------



## Sleek (Sep 8, 2007)

For those who do not know how to apply the patch:

This file includes dslazy, the arm7.bin you need and a folder of jpeg instructions on how to patch Worms 2.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/btkugx

I agree that some people do not understand the instructions given since the graphical user interface is poorly made but
at least dslazy does the job.


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 8, 2007)

For those who do not know how to apply the patch:

I said something about Arm7 fix in the THIRD post of this topic, so why don't you use the 'Search' function first, to see if the question is already answered or not. I'm sure there's tons of topics that answer the question. Thank you very much. I already helped a lot by saying that it requires Arm7 fix, and that the E save works with this one.


----------



## Sleek (Sep 8, 2007)

@ pkprostudio

Yes I noticed that you mentioned about the patch on your third post but no you're are the first person to explain someone how to apply the patch so stop being an fu__king arrogant ars_hole.

You help a lot? Where? I don't see where you helped much. All you did was cursing others who don't know how to apply the patch a noob. Hey I am no noob here, I did read other threads on this and they didn't certainly came from your little whining hole so shut it . 

Yes I can see some people asking for help, so why not give pictorial instructions on how to apply the patch, it's not going to hurt anyone. If one method of help isn't working then solve it by finding another, instead of calling someone a noob and extending this thread with harsh comments from ars_holes like you. 

So no thank you to you.


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 8, 2007)

Ooh I'm scared. I'm scared by a guy who tell me to stop flaming by flaming me. I'm scared by the guy who can't even say "fucking" or "arsehole". Ooh I'm scared.



Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Sleek (Sep 9, 2007)

Why don't you shut the fuck up

little boy


Alright I will type it Loud and Clear

pkprostudio is A MOTHER FUCKING ARSEHOLE

I was merely showing some courtesy to not openly swear but since it's you

I have already done so

DICKHEAD


----------



## Covarr (Sep 9, 2007)

Sleek says: Here's how to apply the patch
pkprostudio says: I already said they need the patch
Sleek says: F____uk you, I was saying HOW to apply the patch because you didn't say how
pkprostudio says: Fuck you, I'm a better flamer because I can swear
Sleek says: Look ma, I can swear as good as you DICKHEAD

Covarr invokes the wrath of Mary J Blige: NO MORE DRAMA!

A bit more on-topic, is this a good starting game for somebody who has never played any of the Worms series?


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Covarr @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> A bit more on-topic, is this a good starting game for somebody who has never played any of the Worms series?


Well, yeah. It is very easy to understand. The tutorials are good and teaches you everything you really need. I haven't played Worms since World Party about 4-5 years ago, and I was able to pick up right after the tutorials. I never played the first Open Warfare though.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> Ooh I'm scared. I'm scared by a guy who tell me to stop flaming by flaming me. I'm scared by the guy who can't even say "fucking" or "arsehole". Ooh I'm scared.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up.




Just stay out of threads if you have nothing to contribute for fuck sake.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 9, 2007)

Why is everyone flaming everyone? They just asked how to get it to work.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 9, 2007)

It's mainly pkpro calling people noobs and being a rude douche whenever he possibly can.

Continue with the discussion...!


----------



## Sleek (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the support

I never had any intentions to flame anyone merely to help explain how to do a certain task.

Everybody knows that this game needs a patch but not all know how to apply it.

It's infuriating when an arrogant somebody calling others noobs and claiming to have helped but

instead being downright rude.

Anyway I never played worms before but after going through the campaigns, found it was fun and help elevates

the boredom of long train trips to uni. You gotta love those squeaky voices and evil laughs once they waste a foe or

do a double kill.


----------



## xfactor (Sep 9, 2007)

i love the game


----------



## jeffkong (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Kurumi @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> It keeps freezing for me on my SC Lite... I tried patching it every way shown, i tried updating firmware and SC Program, nothing works
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing happens on my SuperCard SD, freezes at the loading screen
updated the firmware&program and tried that repacking method; still freezes at loading

anyone have a possible solution?


----------



## alfnim220 (Sep 10, 2007)

try finding the game already patched


----------



## G I Jackal (Sep 10, 2007)

damn, this thread is _dramatic_


----------



## xfactor (Sep 10, 2007)

rofl


----------



## bombflame (Sep 13, 2007)

It doenst work on m3 simply,  i dont why it wont work. Yes i do have the lastest firmware update


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 13, 2007)

Is there anyone in this place that's decent at this game, cause i have yet to find a good challenge on this game.


----------



## adamrgolf (Sep 13, 2007)

*raises hand*

*looks around*

*thinks: hmm no one else has their hand up*

*puts hand down*


----------



## GGC (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Sleek @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> For those who do not know how to apply the patch:
> 
> This file includes dslazy, the arm7.bin you need and a folder of jpeg instructions on how to patch Worms 2.
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/btkugx


Hey,
Thanks for that but I did everything like it was written on the pics but the game doesn't boot after patching.
All I get are 2 white screens.


----------



## impydave (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(GGC @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sleek @ Sep 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > For those who do not know how to apply the patch:
> ...



Works a treat for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Many thanks for posting


----------



## Gamesphere (Sep 15, 2007)

OK, after swimming through needless flames, In order for Worms to work on my SC Lite, I have to ARM7 patch it?


----------



## Spartan-117 (Sep 15, 2007)

can somebody help me, whenever i try to download the arm7 fix, i get error 403


----------



## ngiahz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(bombflame @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> It doenst work on m3 simply,Â i dont why it wont work. Yes i do have the lastest firmware update



works with my simply with the arm7 fix


----------



## pdeboer (Oct 4, 2007)

I get the same load screen problem, lets form a list of common factors.
I am using the m3 mini sd with a kingston 2 GB minisd card.
I have used a prepatched version and patched it myself.  
I think I have the latest firmware, but I can't get the newest because the site is down.
Oh yeah I'm using (software reset, trim, 4x, r/w force)


----------

